# Need help with "Stay" and "Off"



## kimsdamom (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been working with "Jasmine" for 3 months now on basic commands. Sit, Down, Stay, Off, etc... She is perfect with Sit & Down, but when you tell her "Stay" she jumps up instead of staying, and I just can't seem to get her to understand "Off" when she jumps up on people. She is a week shy of 8 months old, and am wondering if she is just in some transition between puppy and adolescent? Or if someone has any ideas to help me get her to understand what I'm trying to teach. I get frustrated, and just don't know what to do. Help please, any info would be appreciated.
She's a great GS, I love her to pieces, and just want her to be well trained.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

With stay, you neer to get her in a sit or down. Then hold up one finger, tell her stay once and slowly step back. The minute her butt comes up step back to her and put her back into a sit and do it again. You may only be able to do maybe half steps back before she gets it. She will get it. Just keep working with her. When she does stay, walk back to her and treat and click. You want her to remain in stay until released. You need a release word for this you commonly dont use everyday. 

As far as the off command. If she jumps up, you need to tell her off and turn your back to her. You may even have to walk off for a second then come back and greet her again. If she keeps four on the floor, treat and click. Jumps, command off and turn again. Thats the best I can tell you for an off command. If you come in a door and she jumps, command off, turn go back out the door for a second or two and then try comming in again. Repeat if necessary. Always treat and click when she does it right.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

With some dogs, it's easier to teach them 'On' first, then teach 'Off'. 

At 8 months, I'll assume you already know what her high value reward is. I'll say for this example that it's a treat. But it could be a toy or anything.

I taught my dog to 'load'. That means when I point at something and ask him to 'load', I want him to go in..or on that item. So I'll point at his kennel, I'll say 'load' and he'll go into his kennel. I'll point at the truck bed and say 'load' and he'll get into the truck. I'll point at a park bench and say 'load' and he'll jump up on the bench. 

Anything that I see that I can get my dog to go on or in, I'll ask him to do it. EVERY time he does, I reward. Reward, reward, reward. At first I use easy things, then I'll make it harder (as he matures). I use stools...milk crates...oval objects that require balance. Etc. 

If your dog is following the 'load' command (or on) he'll need a command to get 'off'. Right? So 'load' on the park bench...(reward) 'off' the park bench...(reward) Remember, you are only rewarding your verbal command. So if your dog is jumping up..without the command...there is no reward. If he is getting off without the verbal command..there is no reward. 

So...if you are asking your dog to 'load'...the dog is going to 'wait' or 'stay' for a moment to get it's reward. So you say, 'stay'...or 'wait'...and reward any hesitation from your dog. 

Put it all together. 'Load'...(reward)...'wait'...(reward)...'off'...(reward). 

Make it a huge game. Make it fun. Use anything to your advantage that you can train your dog on. Even getting into your car. Use the same command words every time. Reward, every time. Do it all the time. 

Now it's a fun and rewarding game to your dog. But he has also learned the commands. So the moment you see your dog eyeing someone up to jump up on them..."Off!"


----------



## kimsdamom (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you so much! I will work on this


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Also with "off" for jumping on people it may be easier to use "sit" or "down" to prevent jumping. A default behavior that clashes with jumping is a good option because instead of teaching them what NOT to do you teach them what TO do, which is often easier, and they cannot possibly do both at the same time.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

My boy is just about the same age as your girl. Wow aren't they smart! We are about at the same place as you...When someone comes in the house he is overwhelmed with excitement !?
Even if he saw you ten minutes ago...he with scream jump etc..
I was told to try--and it Worked!! 
Get a spray bottle just with water- when he goes to jump say a stern No and spray right in the face.
Well I did it - IT Worked- I keep the bottle next to my door. I only had to do it once and know I just hold the bottle and he doesn't jump. I always said don't let him jump when he as little (he's 82 pds)
Working on all the other commands like you
Good Luck ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My posts on this previous thread describe how I teach "stay": http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/153300-training-stay.html#post2057182


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I taught Lisl 'off' just by pushing her or shoving her off of whatever it was she was on. She learned very quickly. No more counter surfing or jumping on me.


----------



## kimsdamom (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh thank you so much! I like this a lot!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I suppose it all depends on the dog. If you are trying to build confidence and drive, you wouldn't want to use a squirt in the face.


----------



## Whitefang3 (Jun 12, 2013)

I taught my dog a downstay/ sit stay instead of teaching stay as another command. She'll hold the sitstay a bit longer thanks downstay unless its feeding time. She'll hold the downstay. Remember to train distance/time separate from one another


----------

